# Audio-Engine kann nicht gestartet werden



## Cecile Etter (15. März 2008)

Hi Alle,
ich hatte mein neues Audio-Interface  Zoom H4 angeschlossen an den PC via USB und auch den dazugehoerigen ASIO Treiber doppeltgeclickt.

In Cubase3SE dann beides auch ausgewaehlt .
Neues Projekt geoeffnet,VST Instrument ausgewaehlt.

Im Inspektor bei "In"   mein USB midi keyboard (EMU xboard 49) respkt. "all midi in".
Bei  "Out" das VST-Instrument.(bei "out" das Audio-interface,also den H4 auswaehlen..da tut sich nix)

Nun konnte ich ungefaehr 30Toene mit meinem keyboard spielen und es hoerte sich zwar etwas leise an aber sehr schoen und ohne Latenzen.

Dann Stille und keine midi- Aktivitaet mehr beim software- Led angezeigt.
Wenn ich nun  "Aufnahmebereitschaft" bei der Midispur kurz aus und wieder einschaltete funktionierte es wieder fuer etwa 30 Toene.
dann wieder aus.

Scliesslich nur noch Stille,aber MIT Ledanzeige fuer midi-Aktivitaet UND Audio Aktivitaet.
Aber keine CPU Belastung.

Nach einem Neustart des PC's bekam ich die Fehlermeldung:
* "Audio-Engine konnte nicht geladen werden".*

bei Ableton Lite 6 das Gleiche.


Nun ist es so,dass wenn man ein USB-Geraet anschliesst,WinXP offenbar immer erst mal einen Microsoft Treiber installiert.
So auch hier (Im Geraete-Manager von WinXP)

Hier muesste doch aber mein ASIO H4 Treiber sein,oder?

Via Geraete-Manger /Treiber AKtualisieren krieg ich den aber nicht rein.
Der H4 ASIO Treiber ist ein  Icon-Exe offenbar keine .inf-Datei vorhanden.

Falls es sich hier ueberhaupt um ein Treiberproblem handelt?

Wo im Betriebssystem wird so ein Treiber installiert beim Doppelclick drauf?
Also welchem Pfad genau muss ich folgen,um nachschauen zu koennen,ob der ASIO -Treiber ueberhaupt irgendwo installiert wurde?
Dass er in Cubase angezeigt wird,heisst ja vielleicht nicht unbedingt,dass er im Betriebssystem vorhanden ist?

Falls sich dieser Treiber durch Doppelclick drauf einfach nicht installiert..was soll ich dann machen?

oder   wenn es nicht ein Treiberproblem ist,-woran koennte es sonst liegen?

Zuvor hatte ich das keyboard mit Ableton mit der eingebauten Realtek-soundkarte ausprobiert..keine Latenz,nur ganz minime Stoerungen.
In cubase aber gewaltige Latenz.
.es machte keinen Unterschied,ob "midi throu" aktiviert war oder nicht.(sollte deaktiviert sein bei einem USB-keyboard ohne eigene Sounderzeudung,oder?

Die Realtec aus dem PC ausbauen geht ja nicht und wenn ich das H4 Audio-interface auswaehle wird die Realtec automatisch deaktiviert.Ich hab dann auch keine PC-Systemtoene mehr.

An den H4 hab ich  PC-Lautsprecher angesteckt.Kann man doch?
Anfangs war ja sound zu hoeren..

ich hab so wenig Ahnung von all dem,dass ich mich bloss noch recht hilflos und verzweifelt fuehl.
Bitte um Hilfe.
freundliche Gruesse


----------



## Cecile Etter (3. Juni 2008)

Antwort:ich musste sowohl ein firmware-upgrade fuer den H4,als auch ein Treiberupdate machern.
Auch ein Nichtanfaenger haette das mit dem bisherigen Treiber nicht hingekriegt.
Und sowas wird einem verkauft..
Jetzt gehts zwar,aber ich habe immer wieder Audio-dropouts wegen CPU -
Ueberlastung.
Unabhaengig davon,wie hoch (5oder 10ms) ich die Latenz einstelle.
Und auch mit nur einer midispur.
CPU:IntelP4 /3GHz hyperthread.
1Gb DDR-RAM
Ich seh nicht,wo ich was aendern koennte?preload erhoehen? (jetzt 2sec.)
Festplatte ist defragmentiert.


----------



## sight011 (9. Juni 2008)

Sorry das ich es nochmal erwähne! Aber stell mal klare kurze Fragen und nicht immer gleich alles auf einmal!!

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, könnte es an einem ähnlichen Problem liegen wie bei mir, als ich meine On-Board-Soundkarte verwendet habe!

Die sind zum Teil einfach zu schlecht!!

Aber vielleicht ist es besser, sich einfachmal beim Herrsteller zu informieren, bevor du dir eine neue Soundkarte kaufst!

Gruß A.


----------

